

The New Super Thin iMac - Charles__L
https://www.apple.com/imac/

======
pixeloution
I understand thinness in a laptop being important - I take my laptop
everywhere, and I appreciate when apple makes my 15" more easily carried
about.

But where is the benefit to a thinner desktop? Does it give off less heat?
Does the thinness otherwise benefit it somehow? Its 8 lbs lighter - great, but
I don't think I've moved my desktop iMac since I've set it up, other then to
clean under it.

~~~
bengl3rt
It looks nicer in your living space. No longer do you hide the computer away
in a corner or a separate room - once it is organic, futuristic, and beautiful
like the iMac (especially with wireless network/mouse/keyboard) you put it
wherever you want without worrying about how it looks.

------
bobisme
Every photo on apple's site is a bit deceptive. Here's the real profile:
[http://images.apple.com/imac/design/images/evolution_today.j...](http://images.apple.com/imac/design/images/evolution_today.jpg)

